# Merlot with Plums and Blueberries



## ringmany (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to try and replicate a wine that my family loves which is:

Echo Falls - Merlot, ripe plums & blueberries.

I think the best way to do this is to purchase a California Connoisseur - Merlot wine kit, then add my own plums and blueberries whilst I'm fermenting.

So I believe the process should be:

Make the merlot wine using the kit and instructions as normal. Before adding the yeast, either:

A) Add crushed blueberries and plums to the fermentor.
B) Place plums and blueberries inside a nylon mesh bag and leave in the fermentor.

Then add pectolase, yeast and continue with fermentation process as normal.

Do think there's any other steps I need to add to this and also when adding the fruit, should I go with option A or B?

Thanks.


----------

